# Barbell Military press



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

When doing this seated I use the smith machine, wondering if Im using correct technique. Have the bench as upright as it goes and bring down to the front about nose level and then back up but not locking out the elbows. Is this correct?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Personally, I go for the full range of motion & take it down to the top of my chest. If I go to the nose my shoulder starts to get a painful shudder through it.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh really! I thought going too low would be bad for the joint??


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It depends on how comfortable you are, as I said, that's just me personally.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Isn't a military press to be done standing??


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> Isn't a military press to be done standing??


It can be done seated, but standing is superior imo.

Its more of a compound move, brings the core into play.

When done seated a barbell or dumbbells would be my preference, smith machine can be used to hang your towel on. (thats about its only safe use lol)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Spartan301 said:


> When doing this seated I use the smith machine, wondering if Im using correct technique. Have the bench as upright as it goes and bring down to the front about nose level and then back up but not locking out the elbows. Is this correct?


Thats how i do them any ways.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Isn't a military press to be done standing??


Standing with a straight back, locked knees and heels together, hence the term *Military*, used to be used for training with the rifle and as a form of punisment..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Standing with a straight back, locked knees and heels together, hence the term *Military*, used to be used for training with the rifle and as a form of punisment..


but now a loser term for a barbell press to the front, usually standing, but not always

have to say i dont like the feet together part, (shoulder with with soft knees)


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

So is it more beneficial to the shoulders to be done standing? or just more beneficial overall because of the core involvement?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

How far would you bring the bar down ONE SMART COOKIE?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

If I use a smith machine my shoulder joints cry.

I always do them standing, feet slightly less than should width with an oly bar. I bring the bar to about chin level then back up. Standing, as Bully said, recriuts more muscles including your core and actually places less pressure on your base of your spine.

I find that if you take it to your chest the tension on the shoulder is lost - same with extending/locking out at the top of the movement.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> So is it more beneficial to the shoulders to be done standing? or just more beneficial overall because of the core involvement?


More benefitial for the shoulders & core if done standing...

I bring the bar down to my shoulders/clavicles and use a narrowish grip


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Narrow grip, tight core, no bending the legs, elbows up.

I do them, but I bloody hate them!

Such hard work!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Much clearer now.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> smith machine can be used to hang your towel on. (thats about its only safe use lol)


Here here

Smith Machine is great for wrecking shoulders, i hate the things. Your shoulders move in an arc not straight up and down.

Do seated Dumbell press or try Free weight Military press, however be careful to do them strictly or you`ll pull back muscles, even better try it seated.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Did this properly as the main pressing exercise in my shoulder workout last night. I found it so much better than seated for me personally. Worked the whole of my shoulder once I got out of the habit of locking out at the top. Weight lifted was really unimpressive but felt like every part of the shoulders was working. Thanks again


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i always do seated dumbell, that works for me


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I always used to do seated dumbbell, but I mean ALWAYS. Felt after a few years! it might be time to mix it up a bit with military press and arnolds


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> Did this properly as the main pressing exercise in my shoulder workout last night. I found it so much better than seated for me personally. Worked the whole of my shoulder once I got out of the habit of locking out at the top. Weight lifted was really unimpressive but felt like every part of the shoulders was working. Thanks again


Why wouldn't you lock out at the top?

Military Press the bar should push up and keep pushing and the bar should end up actually slightly behind your head so it is in line with your spine?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought it was always better to not lock out. I found it worked the shoulders a lot more when I wasnt.

Just applied the same rules as with benching with a bar. to try and keep the load on the muscles.

Is this incorrect?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm no expert, but its what Mark Rippetoe says and he IS an expert...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok. I just thought it would be bad for the shoulder and elbow joints?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't see why using a full range of movement would be bad for joints?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hopefully someone else can weigh in. I dont have the knowledge to dispute what your saying mate. Just from what I've read and some advice Ive got from the forums, took away that it was better not to lock out when benching so just applied it to another exercise.

Still learning mate.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Me too!

My form isn't brilliant with MP, its the one I really struggle with tbh, I feel it in my biceps more than anything else


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> Did this properly as the main pressing exercise in my shoulder workout last night. I found it so much better than seated for me personally. Worked the whole of my shoulder once I got out of the habit of locking out at the top. Weight lifted was really unimpressive but felt like every part of the shoulders was working. Thanks again


Hey glad it worked out for you buddy..

You`ll soon see the poundages going up and a few other little positive side effects from doing them standing..

I did them yesterday (about 8+ sets worth) and shoulder muscles are hammered today in a nice way...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

My shoulders are aching more and more as the day goes on.

8 sets!!!! jesus!!

I did only 4!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> My shoulders are aching more and more as the day goes on.
> 
> *8 sets!!!! jesus!!*
> 
> I did only 4!


*No its Cookie, I`ve not yet reached that plane of existence....*


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

lmao

do you lock out at the top on MP then cookie? we were trying to workout what was better/safer


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> lmao
> 
> do you lock out at the top on MP then cookie? we were trying to workout what was better/safer


Always as it improves tendon and joint,bone strength, something I read sometime back due to the force being stabilised..

Lock out but DON`T overlock out by trying to squeeze the sh!t out of the rep at the top, your only in that position for 1-2 secs max.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

ok cool, thanks again


----------

